# Dave from Hamilton



## dave82 (May 6, 2008)

I sail a 13.5' laser like boat 
I also sail a 26' McGregor and 30' Pearson


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Dave from Hamilton, welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Dave!

Which Hamilton?

Which "Laser-like" boat?

David


----------



## dave82 (May 6, 2008)

I'm from Hamilton, ON Canada... between Toronto and Niagara Falls.

The laser-like boat is made by Koma boats in Komoka, ON. The boat was built in the 60's. It has a profile very similar to a laser minus the fancy hardware. Maybe I'll post some pics once I get passed my 10 post restriction.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I know that Hamilton...

Just make the posts here, in this thread, and let's see the photos!

Ever sail a Shark?


----------

